# stereo plays discs but no sound from speakers



## p1sweet (Jan 31, 2004)

hello, just bought a 94 quest & bought a new stereo & it seems to be playing but no sound from the speakers. Does this year have an amplifier? we think it might be a bad amp but we can't find it? please help.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Look for the att button or the mute button.Also, the speaker wires may not be connected to the speakers or like what you said, check the amplifier wiring. If you do not know how to check these, bring it to a reputable car audio shop and let them check it out for you.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

we need a bit more info. Is this a fully stock system? did u JUST buy an aftermarket head unit to replace the stock one? does the tuner work but not the CD player? What type of head unit? Does the system have an external amp? when did it stop working or did it never work?

Your description is so vague, it's hard for anyone to make out what could be wrong. You may as well say:

"Yesterday I went to the gas station to fill up and today my car won't start, what's wrong with it?"


----------



## p1sweet (Jan 31, 2004)

*sorry so vague*

we think we may have narrowed down the problem, right now my husband has a removable speaker from a regular old jam box hooked up to it so he could spare tearing it apart again & this speaker works fine with the cd player. the stereo is just a stereo that was like $79 @ walmart, nothing spiffy--we have three kids & just needed something to listen to to keep us sane...anyway he thinks that the old factory tape player/radio for our nissan quest is a ford stereo?? i don't know how he knows this unless autozone where he bought the harness told him that, because i'm looking at the old one right now & it doens't say anything about ford?? (rather, it says dolby system on the tape door) he noticed that the old stereo has another power type connector on it & he was wondering if that was where the amp plugs in to receive it's power, kinda like a daisy chain. he is having trouble figuring out where the speaker wires change that's why he's assuming there is an amp in between somewhere. at the rear speakers the wires are thicker & specific colors, where the harness hooks up he can't find anything remotely close to that. he has installed car stereos before but not professionally or anything just for friends on the side & always gets them going, so this is really irritating him. i was trying to look up the old stereo online to see if i could determine what these plugs on the back are for exactly. he hasn't had a chance to tear it down again. he wants to know what he's looking for before he starts. when we got the car 2 days ago the stereo had no power at all & he discovered that it had no ground so he grounded it & got that going, i figure he knows something about what he is doing? side note-the previous owners ran into a fence & broke the windshield & banged up the front hood & panels but not the frame. coincidentally the antenna is broke off completely. just jagged metal sticking up an 1/8 of an inch, don't know if that could have done anything crazy, just a note. thanks for you infinite knowledge, please let me know if you need more info. thanks-penny


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the stereo being from ford is a strange one. I believe most Nissan heas units are made by Clarion or Bose. If it's Bose (doubtful), tell us.

anyway, I'm pretty sure it's a stock Nissan one unless the harness has been hacked up. An aftermarket stereo usually requires a wiring adaptor or re-wiring. I suggest you go to autozone and get a haynes manual, the electronics diagrams will define each wire back there. If the plug in harness isn't hacked up, I would put in a stock radio with CD player, you can usually find a bunch of stock stuff on www.car-part.com

as for the antenna, you can prolly jus unscrew what's left of the rod and screw a new one in no prob (that is, unless the entire base was ripped off).


----------



## p1sweet (Jan 31, 2004)

*getting it goin*

we called the tech support number on the harness package he bought from autozone & they said there should be a coupl of wires (blue & white) that are power to the amp. he got power to it & found the amp in the driver's rear panel in front of the speaker. it does have a static sound & he tested each speaker to see if it was a blown speaker & he said they all sound fine without the amp but with it they buzz. the factory stereo does say ford on the bottom? it looks like a generic old factory stereo, i guess they could have put it in from another car, right. anyway thanks for your help. as for the antenna he rigged it up with some super glue a nail & a coat hanger...not too much for looks but it will work for now i guess. thanks again


----------



## p1sweet (Jan 31, 2004)

*update*

i checked out that sight you mentioned & the cd players & things kept mentionung ford & sony? maybe that's what they used that year? i don't know


----------

